# Default save location unresponsive



## HALP_ME (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't even know if this is the right place to post this, and I'm pretty much tech illiterate, so bear with me.

I logged into my dad's PC, and noticed that all of his files were missing from his desktop and documents folder. I thought someone deleted them all by accident, so I did a restore to a few weeks ago, which was the last time I saw the files on his computer.

That didn't solve the issue, but then I noticed something. I can access all of the files by clicking the following, in order:

-Computer (on the start menu)
-OS (C 
-Users
-His log-in name
-And then finally, either the Desktop or My Documents folder

I'm not sure if this is a clear enough explanation, but basically what appears to be happening is that when I log in with his user account, it just loads some kind of default public desktop and documents folder, which doesn't have any of his actual files.

When I click documents it says the documents library includes 2 locations, and then when I click on it it tells me that the locations are the public folder and the user folder (which it says is unresponsive).

My question is, how do I fix the computer in such a way that when I log into the user account, it actually brings up the desktop and documents of that user instead of the empty public desktop and documents?

Thank you for any advice or guidance!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to C:\Users\Your User Name\Documents, and create a desktop shortcut.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you are logging into your own user account or a Guest account and not your fathers, then you will not see his User files. Only if you log in as Him. 
If you are logging in under his User Name, and the files are not there, then his User Profile has become corrupted and Windows has loaded the Default User Profile.
Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help


----------

